# 6’9 16 yr old looking for a better lower third (with pics)



## JayMini (May 9, 2021)

I’m a 6’8 16 year old who was a complete subhuman and hideous 5 months ago but I have changed my whole lifestyle and began mewing and seen a few good changes. I also just got Contacts. Anyways I would like to hear any suggestions to get a more attractive face without surgery, I’m okay with spending a lot of money on products or getting prescriptions. Also I’m still a teenager and I just got back from the dermatologist for my mild acne and acne scarring. I need to shave my face pubes too and I didn’t do my hair today


----------



## UglyGod360 (May 9, 2021)

Tldr


----------



## UglyGod360 (May 9, 2021)

Ur philtrum is giga long


----------



## spark (May 9, 2021)

IMDO


----------



## bernanddrago (May 9, 2021)

chew falim


----------



## AscendingHero (May 9, 2021)

JayMini said:


> I’m a 6’8 16 year old who was a complete subhuman and hideous 5 months ago but I have changed my whole lifestyle and began mewing and seen a few good changes. I also just got Contacts. Anyways I would like to hear any suggestions to get a more attractive face without surgery, I’m okay with spending a lot of money on products or getting prescriptions. Also I’m still a teenager and I just got back from the dermatologist for my mild acne and acne scarring. I need to shave my face pubes too and I didn’t do my hair today
> View attachment 1129139
> View attachment 1129138


Inject HGH+Raise T+Gymcell+Neckmaxx and go slay.

Jesus christ 6'8 at 16, *go chase the world record buyo*


----------



## xefo (May 9, 2021)

thank god this nigga a truecel or I would have had to blow my brains out


----------



## AscendingHero (May 9, 2021)

spark said:


> IMDO


y?


----------



## Deleted member 7044 (May 9, 2021)

that whore in ur pic is annoying


----------



## Adriana Lima (May 9, 2021)

JayMini said:


> I’m a 6’8 16 year old who was a complete subhuman and hideous 5 months ago but I have changed my whole lifestyle and began mewing and seen a few good changes. I also just got Contacts. Anyways I would like to hear any suggestions to get a more attractive face without surgery, I’m okay with spending a lot of money on products or getting prescriptions. Also I’m still a teenager and I just got back from the dermatologist for my mild acne and acne scarring. I need to shave my face pubes too and I didn’t do my hair today
> View attachment 1129139
> View attachment 1129138


why do you need two vacuum cleaners?


----------



## UglyGod360 (May 9, 2021)

JayMini said:


> View attachment 1129139


----------



## R@m@ (May 9, 2021)

6'9 way above average, but your face seems below average, you need a taller wider lower third


----------



## spark (May 9, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> y?


well he said he wants to enlarge his mandible thats why


----------



## AscendingHero (May 9, 2021)

spark said:


> well he said he wants to enlarge his mandible thats why


can IMDO widen and heigthen the mandible?


----------



## xefo (May 9, 2021)

LL


----------



## ReignsChad (May 9, 2021)

lmao you look ridiculous


----------



## goat2x (May 9, 2021)

All that IGF and GH went to your height

you have no face bone mass and you have peanut skull that beaner girl skull mogs u


----------



## StrangerDanger (May 9, 2021)

damn she almost framemogged you


----------



## Deleted member 6382 (May 9, 2021)

id beat u cucklet tallfag unconscious


----------



## AscendingHero (May 9, 2021)

goat2x said:


> All that IGF and GH went to your height


can influence where those hormones go to?

WHat determines where they go to?


----------



## spark (May 9, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> can IMDO widen and heigthen the mandible?


yea


----------



## AscendingHero (May 9, 2021)

spark said:


> yea



can't see insta on here, screenshot bro


----------



## Deleted member 7044 (May 9, 2021)

tapout said:


> id beat u cucklet tallfag unconscious


srsly, seeing lankfags like him is so annoying for some reason


----------



## Deleted member 13197 (May 9, 2021)

you can't do much more softmaxxing but you should get rid of your glasses and train your neck


----------



## mogstar (May 9, 2021)

goat2x said:


> All that IGF and GH went to your height
> 
> you have no face bone mass and you have peanut skull that beaner girl skull mogs u


Hey daddy goat


----------



## AscendingHero (May 9, 2021)

JayMini said:


> I’m a 6’8 16 year old who was a complete subhuman and hideous 5 months ago but I have changed my whole lifestyle and began mewing and seen a few good changes. I also just got Contacts. Anyways I would like to hear any suggestions to get a more attractive face without surgery, I’m okay with spending a lot of money on products or getting prescriptions. Also I’m still a teenager and I just got back from the dermatologist for my mild acne and acne scarring. I need to shave my face pubes too and I didn’t do my hair today
> View attachment 1129139
> View attachment 1129138


Get some distraction osteogeniss+ raise T levels+chew+ check out the bone maxxing and puberty threads on here. Increase hormonal profile considerably you look like a sub 250 ng/dl tall cuckcel fag. Neckmaxx asap


----------



## volcelfatcel (May 9, 2021)

At that height face doesn't matter ngl, @africancel can confirm


----------



## spark (May 9, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> can't see insta on here, screenshot bro


----------



## mogstar (May 9, 2021)

Your height isn’t an halo, you are very very lanky


----------



## AscendingHero (May 9, 2021)

xefo said:


> thank god this nigga a truecel or I would have blown my brains out


He can ascend to a chadlite+ if he gymcells/neckmaxxes+ gets some distraction osteogenis and improve his facial bonemass n increase androgens/improve hormonal profile.

OP get in the sun more, stop eating junk and start eating organ meats and oysters. You'll thank me later.


----------



## Alexanderr (May 9, 2021)

xefo said:


> thank god this nigga a truecel or I would have had to blow my brains out


All he needs to do is roids and work out some and he’d be a mogger even with a subhuman face


----------



## AscendingHero (May 9, 2021)

spark said:


> View attachment 1129144


but it doesn't show it widening and heightening the mandible?


----------



## AscendingHero (May 9, 2021)

Alexanderr said:


> All he needs to do is roids and work out some and he’d be a mogger even with a subhuman face


he at least needs to get to htn for wider appeal. Gymcelling would make him a such a mogger. OP fix ur shitty hormonal profile. This will also framemaxx you.


----------



## TakaTeo (May 9, 2021)

JayMini said:


> I’m a 6’8 16 year old who was a complete subhuman and hideous 5 months ago but I have changed my whole lifestyle and began mewing and seen a few good changes. I also just got Contacts. Anyways I would like to hear any suggestions to get a more attractive face without surgery, I’m okay with spending a lot of money on products or getting prescriptions. Also I’m still a teenager and I just got back from the dermatologist for my mild acne and acne scarring. I need to shave my face pubes too and I didn’t do my hair today
> View attachment 1129139
> View attachment 1129138


I am only about an inch and a half shorter but thank fuck I don't have this type of frame. Gymmaxx bro it's a godsend for us talls+ fucking anything to sort out the chin and ur good


----------



## AscendingHero (May 9, 2021)

Alexanderr said:


> All he needs to do is roids and work out some and he’d be a mogger even with a subhuman face


I don't recommend him roids esp. at that age. WTF


----------



## AscendingHero (May 9, 2021)

TakaTeo said:


> I am only about an inch and a half shorter but thank fuck I don't have this type of frame. Gymmaxx bro it's a godsend for us talls+ fucking anything to sort out the chin and ur good


what do you consider _tall?_


----------



## AscendingHero (May 9, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> At that height face doesn't matter ngl, @africancel can confirm


cope esp. if he wants quality women and a better life in general


----------



## spark (May 9, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> but it doesn't show it widening and heightening the mandible?


its clearly visible


----------



## Alexanderr (May 9, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> I don't recommend him roids esp. at that age. WTF


Obviously, I was kinda speaking hypothetically but he’d need roids in the future (if he’s old enough) in order to have a very good frame because a building decent amount of muscle at that height is incredibly hard and will take many years.


----------



## xefo (May 9, 2021)

mirin frame


----------



## TakaTeo (May 9, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> what do you consider _tall?_


6"4 plus tbf there's "oh he's tall" which is like 6"0-6"4 like ur tall but not 99.9% and then "fuck he's tall" which is usually 6"5/6+


----------



## TakaTeo (May 9, 2021)

Alexanderr said:


> Obviously  but he’d need roids in the future (once he’s old enough) in order to have a good frame since a building decent amount of muscle at that height is incredibly hard


Just start at 16 theory, -6"6 16 yo roider (plates won't fuse early bc on ais)


----------



## mogstar (May 9, 2021)

xefo said:


> View attachment 1129148
> 
> 
> mirin frame


Frame mogs me


----------



## AscendingHero (May 9, 2021)

TakaTeo said:


> 6"4 plus tbf there's "oh he's tall" which is like 6"0-6"4 like ur tall but not 99.9% and then "fuck he's tall" which is usually 6"5/6+


so 6'4 is nothing special?


----------



## volcelfatcel (May 9, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> cope esp. if he wants quality women and a better life in general


I mean it matters but 6'8 man, that height is quite literally unmoggable anywhere u go, women won't even be looking at ur face, just be mirin your height and if he ever wants to get into the corporate world height is vital there.


----------



## AscendingHero (May 9, 2021)

spark said:


> View attachment 1129144


Is it possible to put distractors at my ramus to further improve mandibular height gains?

Can you explain how IMDO widens the mandible?


----------



## AscendingHero (May 9, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> I mean it matters but 6'8 man, that height is quite literally unmoggable anywhere u go, women won't even be looking at ur face, just be mirin your height and if he ever wants to get into the corporate world height is vital there.


----------



## AscendingHero (May 9, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> I mean it matters but 6'8 man, that height is quite literally unmoggable anywhere u go, women won't even be looking at ur face, just be mirin your height and if he ever wants to get into the corporate world height is vital there.


this tbh. If he ascends facially+body/frame wise he'll be a giga uber mogger.


----------



## TakaTeo (May 9, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> so 6'4 is nothing special?


Don't get me wrong, your tall at 6"4 but it's becoming more and more common. Realistically this is just my internal body dysmorphia speaking but to me it's like "not bad" type thing


----------



## spark (May 9, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> Is it possible to put distractors at my ramus to further improve mandibular height gains?
> 
> Can you explain how IMDO widens the mandible?


just look at the presentation


not aware of anything for ramus


----------



## mogstar (May 9, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> so 6'4 is nothing special?


6’4s me


----------



## mortis (May 9, 2021)

you are still a kid so don't inject, people here are insane, even injecting in your 30s is fucked up and wrong. you look ok and you will look better in your 20s so don't worry and leave here.


----------



## AscendingHero (May 9, 2021)

spark said:


> just look at the presentation
> 
> 
> not aware of anything for ramus



thanks


----------



## Austrian Oak (May 9, 2021)

Train to join NBA eventually


----------



## AscendingHero (May 9, 2021)

mortis said:


> you are still a kid so dont inject, people here are insane. you look ok and you will look better in your 20s so don't worry and leave here.


this

*Caging at the autists telling him to inject.

Raising his Androgen levels natty will do him a world of good and improve his health.*


----------



## mortis (May 9, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> this
> 
> *Caging at the autists telling him to inject.
> 
> Raising his Androgen levels natty will do him a world of good and improve his health.*


yeah he can go natty and still mog, by injecting you are fucking up your balls and hormone production for life, people tell you inject bro like its a joke.


----------



## Stare (May 9, 2021)

This thread is full of manlets seething at a tallfag


----------



## Alexanderr (May 9, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> so 6'4 is nothing special?


6’4 is about ideal height, at least I consider it to be where I live, the Netherlands.

Taller isn’t always better or the preferred option for women like some say here, otherwise all women would be going for the tallest guys they can find and no short man would be dating, but that’s obviously not the case. 

In the U.S. you’d be 98.9 percentile at 6’4 and in Europe 98.2 percentile, so 6’4 is in all respects ”oh fuck he’s tall” height.


----------



## ilyess (May 9, 2021)

just nbamaxx bro your face won't matter with that status


----------



## Deleted member 13854 (May 9, 2021)

Quite handsome but you look kinda short OP


----------



## JawGuyFatFaceGuy (May 9, 2021)

goat2x said:


> All that IGF and GH went to your height
> 
> you have no face bone mass and you have peanut skull that beaner girl skull mogs u


I mean you got a peanutskull yourself plus you are shorter then him so dont talk bs if you are in a worse position jfl


----------



## intovoid (May 9, 2021)

athletemaxx ASAP


----------



## JawGuyFatFaceGuy (May 9, 2021)

JayMini said:


> I’m a 6’8 16 year old who was a complete subhuman and hideous 5 months ago but I have changed my whole lifestyle and began mewing and seen a few good changes. I also just got Contacts. Anyways I would like to hear any suggestions to get a more attractive face without surgery, I’m okay with spending a lot of money on products or getting prescriptions. Also I’m still a teenager and I just got back from the dermatologist for my mild acne and acne scarring. I need to shave my face pubes too and I didn’t do my hair today
> View attachment 1129139
> View attachment 1129138


You definetly need to get more athletic and put on muscle mass it will be fairly easy for you to ascend just by doing this and it will give u a more masc face /bigger face.


----------



## Beetlejuice (May 9, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 3635 (May 9, 2021)

JayMini said:


> I’m a 6’8 16 year old who was a complete subhuman and hideous 5 months ago but I have changed my whole lifestyle and began mewing and seen a few good changes. I also just got Contacts. Anyways I would like to hear any suggestions to get a more attractive face without surgery, I’m okay with spending a lot of money on products or getting prescriptions. Also I’m still a teenager and I just got back from the dermatologist for my mild acne and acne scarring. I need to shave my face pubes too and I didn’t do my hair today
> View attachment 1129139
> View attachment 1129138


jfl ur frame is shit inject hgh test and lift + bulk like ur life depends on it u will ascend like crazy


----------



## Deleted member 11548 (May 9, 2021)

GarouTheIncel said:


> jfl ur frame is shit inject hgh test and lift + bulk like ur life depends on it u will ascend like crazy


what is frame based on? is it genetics or hormonal?


----------



## Deleted member 10172 (May 9, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> can IMDO widen and heigthen the mandible?


U can’t get IMDO if u don’t have an overbite


----------



## RealSurgerymax (May 9, 2021)

“Without surgery”


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (May 9, 2021)

xefo said:


> thank god this nigga a truecel or I would have had to blow my brains out


He really isnt man stop coping


----------



## homo_faber (May 10, 2021)

u need surgery. stop coping


----------



## .👽. (May 10, 2021)

You are too tall ma friend, reverse LL, not even joking


----------



## coolguy1 (May 10, 2021)

Why are you even here bro, you are 6'8


----------



## Deleted member 3635 (May 10, 2021)

young_trigger said:


> what is frame based on? is it genetics or hormonal?


Both


----------



## Deleted member 11748 (May 10, 2021)

only 2 inches away from ideal height, mirin


----------



## Epola (May 10, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> Inject HGH+Raise T+Gymcell+Neckmaxx and go slay.
> 
> Jesus christ 6'8 at 16, *go chase the world record buyo*


if you neckmax you have to shoulder max too. skinny guy with a fat neck? bad look


----------



## Deleted member 11548 (May 10, 2021)

GarouTheIncel said:


> Both


how can i increase it at 18?


----------



## Uglybrazilian (May 10, 2021)

Just inject T and start training basketball for statusmaxxing, thats all tbh. Imagine being 6'9 and not playing basketball jfl you are such a waste 😂


----------



## FootLongDong (May 10, 2021)

.


----------



## mewcoper (May 10, 2021)

Imagine being 6'9" at 16 you can groww 7'+ easily, which is like 0.01 percent you just need gymaxx but its looks like gonna be hard building muscle for you without roids.


----------



## homo_faber (May 10, 2021)

reminder you need still need surgery and no natural method will save your face.


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (May 10, 2021)

6'1 turbomanlet reporting in


----------



## blueeyeswhitedrgon (May 10, 2021)

What's the point of my existence


----------



## Be_ConfidentBro (May 10, 2021)

Blasting steroids for a year will give you 10 times the results any facial surgery would for your SMV.


----------



## Be_ConfidentBro (May 10, 2021)

OP how big's your dick? Curious to know if the stereotype that taller guys have big cocks.


----------



## Patient A (May 10, 2021)

Be_ConfidentBro said:


> OP how big's your dick? Curious to know if the stereotype that taller guys have big cocks.


@Fatsofag . -

oldschool looksmax.me question

the Fascination with other users cock size

make sure you measure bone pressed OP !


----------



## Be_ConfidentBro (May 10, 2021)

Patient A said:


> @Fatsofag . -
> 
> oldschool looksmax.me question
> 
> ...


----------



## bernanddrago (May 10, 2021)

TakaTeo said:


> 6"4 plus tbf there's "oh he's tall" which is like 6"0-6"4 like ur tall but not 99.9% and then "fuck he's tall" which is usually 6"5/6+


6'4 barefoot height is unmoggable w/ a good frame.


----------



## Patient A (May 10, 2021)

-OP is 6’9”

-just tell people you are 7 foot tall theery


----------



## redfacccee (May 10, 2021)

inject t


----------



## Lars (May 10, 2021)

Poor guy didnt even login today you guys already bullied him of the site


----------



## infidel hunter (May 10, 2021)

JayMini said:


> I’m a 6’8 16 year old who was a complete subhuman and hideous 5 months ago but I have changed my whole lifestyle and began mewing and seen a few good changes. I also just got Contacts. Anyways I would like to hear any suggestions to get a more attractive face without surgery, I’m okay with spending a lot of money on products or getting prescriptions. Also I’m still a teenager and I just got back from the dermatologist for my mild acne and acne scarring. I need to shave my face pubes too and I didn’t do my hair today
> View attachment 1129139
> View attachment 1129138


Gain some weight, which will be hard because your mr fantastic build


----------



## JayMini (May 10, 2021)

So basically don’t worry about the face as much and start weightlifting for a bigger and wider frame? Are steroids really that scary, I wouldn’t start until I’m completely done with puberty. My frame is dog rn is it possible to widen it naturally within a few years until I’m done with puberty. Also ofc I play basketball.


----------



## JayMini (May 10, 2021)

Be_ConfidentBro said:


> OP how big's your dick? Curious to know if the stereotype that taller guys have big cocks.


It’s not shockingly huge for my height, 7 inches rn but I’m only 16 too so I still have a while for it to grow a little more


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (May 11, 2021)

JayMini said:


> It’s not shockingly huge for my height, 7 inches rn but I’m only 16 too so I still have a while for it to grow a little more


dick don't grow past 14 boyo  how tall were your parents btwbtwbtw


----------



## JayMini (May 11, 2021)

PURE ARYAN GENETICS said:


> dick don't grow past 14 boyo  how tall were your parents btwbtwbtw


Moms 6’0 and dads 6’4


----------



## Deleted member 5799 (May 11, 2021)

Change hairstyle


----------



## zikzog (May 11, 2021)

Dafuq... 6'9.... Me being a 6ft Manlet is a death sentence now.


----------



## betamanlet (May 11, 2021)

JayMini said:


> It’s not shockingly huge for my height, 7 inches rn but I’m only 16 too so I still have a while for it to grow a little more


Two pages of suggestions, analysis and brainstorming and the first post OP responds to is an inquiry about the size of his cock.


----------



## Serenityy (May 11, 2021)

go play basketball, go hard at it, be good at it and if you are not retarded at that height you could probably make it to a pro team in europe. athletemaxx and nobody will give a shit about your face.


----------



## am0220 (May 11, 2021)

Need to fix your back, stand straight and throw away those glasses. The nerd vibes are the worst. Also start lifiting weights.


----------



## ShowerMaxxing (May 11, 2021)

6'9 jew and ur still frame mogged by a 5'0 favela dwelling foid


----------



## CursedOne (May 11, 2021)

xefo said:


> View attachment 1129148
> 
> 
> mirin frame


and people complain ll will ruin your frame


----------



## Ryan (May 11, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> Inject HGH+Raise T+Gymcell+Neckmaxx and go slay.
> 
> Jesus christ 6'8 at 16, *go chase the world record buyo*


R u mad mf? why he should inject hgh.. He already have abnormal amount of it.. Fcking low iq.. 99 percent of this forum r like fcking computer science students and they hear these hormones shitts from this site.. Fcker never opened a biology book and r like"use hgh"


----------



## Cigarette (May 11, 2021)

too tall failo


----------



## Acromegaly_Chad (May 11, 2021)

Just run RTT game and get bimax boyo


----------



## AscendingHero (May 11, 2021)

Ryan said:


> R u mad mf? why he should inject hgh.. He already have abnormal amount of it.. Fcking low iq.. 99 percent of this forum r like fcking computer science students and they hear these hormones shitts from this site.. Fcker never opened a biology book and r like"use hgh"


low iq comment and you're calling me low iq, read tf up. Have u not seen his facial bonemass jfl looks like a baby stfu u ignoramus


----------



## Ryan (May 11, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> low iq comment and you're calling me low iq, read tf up. Have u not seen his facial bonemass jfl looks like a baby stfu u ignoramus


Lol.. Its his genes... Height above 6 8 is 100 percent caused by hgh overproduction.. Low iq


----------



## AscendingHero (May 11, 2021)

Ryan said:


> Lol.. Its his genes... Height above 6 8 is 100 percent caused by hgh overproduction.. Low iq


ik jfl what i just said went over ur head kys u fag


----------



## AscendingHero (May 11, 2021)

Ryan said:


> Lol.. Its his genes... Height above 6 8 is 100 percent caused by hgh overproduction.. Low iq


there's a reason why my hgh comment go so many likes, go suck salludon's cock u goat fucker


----------



## Ryan (May 11, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> there's a reason why my hgh comment go so many likes, go suck salludon's cock u goat fucker


That's why i said 999999.999 percent of this forum don't know a shittt about biology


----------



## AscendingHero (May 11, 2021)

Ryan said:


> That's why i said 999999.999 percent of this forum don't know a shittt about biology


HGH increases facial bone mass which he severely lacks, idk what i said that was wrong. Also being 7ft+ is guaranteed NBA. JFL at u


----------



## Warlow (May 11, 2021)

bro come to the park on friday, we need a center


----------



## Descartes (May 11, 2021)

How tall is the girl in your picture?


----------



## ´´´´´´´´ (May 11, 2021)

Do leg shortening surgery


----------



## LooksOverAll (May 11, 2021)

overjetruinedme said:


> go play basketball, go hard at it, be good at it and if you are not retarded at that height you could probably make it to a pro team in europe. athletemaxx and nobody will give a shit about your face.


6'9" framecels aren't making it in basketball.


----------



## Deleted member 6531 (May 11, 2021)

This thread made me cage so hard holy shit.


----------



## Serenityy (May 12, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> 6'9" framecels aren't making it in basketball.


roids are a hell of a drug. do not underestimate the power of gymcelling for tallcels. even tho he doesn't make it he could just cope by pulling up to the park and dunking on people.


----------



## LooksOverAll (May 12, 2021)

overjetruinedme said:


> roids are a hell of a drug. do not underestimate the power of gymcelling for tallcels. even tho he doesn't make it he could just cope by pulling up to the park and dunking on people.


JFL if you think this framecel can dunk a basketball on someone. I'm 6'7" myself and the only thing that made a noticeable difference was roiding. It's impossible to gain the amount of muscle needed to compensate for being that tall naturally. My legs and torso are proportional too so it'll be a lot harder for him.


----------



## Deleted member 10172 (May 12, 2021)

xefo said:


> thank god this nigga a truecel or I would have had to blow my brains out


This is the most funniest thing I ever seen on this site


----------



## MarstonAlloy (May 12, 2021)

JayMini said:


> I’m a 6’8 16 year old who was a complete subhuman and hideous 5 months ago but I have changed my whole lifestyle and began mewing and seen a few good changes. I also just got Contacts. Anyways I would like to hear any suggestions to get a more attractive face without surgery, I’m okay with spending a lot of money on products or getting prescriptions. Also I’m still a teenager and I just got back from the dermatologist for my mild acne and acne scarring. I need to shave my face pubes too and I didn’t do my hair today
> View attachment 1129139
> View attachment 1129138


You ever thought about basketball or something?


----------



## Jagged0 (May 12, 2021)

I hate you op


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jan 4, 2022)

@OldVirgin another heightcel. Look at those proportions ;(. Still mogs me though.


----------



## gamma (Jan 4, 2022)

LooksOverAll said:


> @OldVirgin another heightcel. Look at those proportions ;(. Still mogs me though.


Brutal comment 


ShowerMaxxing said:


> 6'9 and ur still frame mogged by a 5'0 favela dwelling foid


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jan 4, 2022)

gamma said:


> Brutal comment


Still frame mogs me:


----------



## gamma (Jan 4, 2022)

LooksOverAll said:


> Still frame mogs me:
> 
> 
> View attachment 1478227


tall and proportional and still complaining 


LooksOverAll said:


> JFL if you think this framecel can dunk a basketball on someone. I'm 6'7" myself and the only thing that made a noticeable difference was roiding. It's impossible to gain the amount of muscle needed to compensate for being that tall naturally. *My legs and torso are proportional too* so it'll be a lot harder for him.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jan 4, 2022)

gamma said:


> tall and proportional and still complaining


Picture of me last summer:


----------



## gamma (Jan 4, 2022)

LooksOverAll said:


> Picture of me last summer:
> 
> 
> View attachment 1478229


Ngl the biggest failo of being very tall is that the dick will look small 

A 7" dick looks big on turbomanlet like Jordi el nino polla, but it would look small on a 6'8 man


----------



## Squirtoutmabooty (Jan 4, 2022)

gamma said:


> Ngl the biggest failo of being very tall is that the dick will look small
> 
> A 7" dick looks big on turbomanlet like Jordi el nino polla, but it would look small on a 6'8 man


Considering the average is 9.5", it's small on anyone


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Jan 5, 2022)

LooksOverAll said:


> @OldVirgin another heightcel. Look at those proportions ;(. Still mogs me though.


Damn, its brutal
Never began for this kid


----------



## chadmanlet04 (Jan 5, 2022)

god damn nigga all the HGH your body produced went to your height zero lower third zero frame


----------



## chadmanlet04 (Jan 5, 2022)

OldVirgin said:


> Damn, its brutal
> Never began for this kid


if only he was 5'9 (ideal male height)


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Jan 5, 2022)

i am russian, babyfaced, 6'5
Worst combo EVER


----------



## Entschuldigung (Jan 6, 2022)

@LooksOverAll found his gold mine


----------



## LastGerman (Jan 9, 2022)

LooksOverAll said:


> JFL if you think this framecel can dunk a basketball on someone. I'm 6'7" myself



I just cannot anymore... I need to get taller and bigger. Where is rightfulcel anyways?


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jan 9, 2022)

LastGerman said:


> I just cannot anymore... I need to get taller and bigger. Where is rightfulcel anyways?


How tall are you?  5'9" is the ideal height. 5'10" max (unfrauded).


----------



## Biiyo03 (Jan 9, 2022)

xefo said:


> thank god this nigga a truecel or I would have had to blow my brains out


nigga in ur bio mogs 

who he


----------



## LastGerman (Jan 9, 2022)

LooksOverAll said:


> How tall are you? 5'9" is the ideal height. 5'10" max (unfrauded).



6'3 - I wish I was at least 6'8. The ideal height would be to become an actual giant like the biblical Adam, 89 foot tall.
Also, whenever I go outside, German females are trying to kill me for no reason at all. Really sad times we live in.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jan 9, 2022)

LastGerman said:


> 6'3 - I wish I was at least 6'8. The ideal height would be to become an actual giant like the biblical Adam, 89 foot tall.
> Also, whenever I go outside, German females are trying to kill me for no reason at all. Really sad times we live in.


It's because you're too tall. If you were 5'9" you would get tons of girls.


----------



## LastGerman (Jan 9, 2022)

LooksOverAll said:


> It's because you're too tall. If you were 5'9" you would get tons of girls.



They also want to kill me because I am German. This is why I am hiding myself.


----------



## Enfant terrible (Jan 9, 2022)

brutal thread


----------

